# Police Officer E. Paul Morris



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer E. Paul Morris*

Raleigh Police Department, Mississippi

End of Watch Thursday, May 17, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis37
*E. Paul Morris*
Police Officer Paul Morris was killed in a single-vehicle crash on Highway 18, near Highway 35, at approximately 12:00 pm.

His patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree before becoming engulfed in flames.

Officer Morris had served with the Raleigh Police Department for two years and previously served with the Reservoir Police Department.

*Bio*

Age Not available
Tour Not available
Badge Not available
*Incident Details*

Cause Automobile crash
single vehicle crash

{"lat":"32.0370970","lon":"-89.5223910"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Raleigh Police Department
112 Main Street
Raleigh, MS 39153

Phone: (601) 782-4672

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

